# Le DVD du Pismo (PowerBook G3 400/500) enfin Multizone!



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2000)

Juste un petit message en passant pour vous signaler que les choses ont l'air d'avancer   
http://www.dfbills.com/powerbook/dvd.html 

Certains utilisateurs semblent avoir détecté que le tdb FWB Tools Control Panel (un composant de FWB Hard Disk Toolkit 4.0) "transforme" le lecteur DVD en Region Free (RPC-1), lorsque le tableau de bord est activé.

Quelques témoignages confirment déja cet état de fait.

Je vais tenter de bloquer mon DVD en zone 2 (restons prudent, ça me ferait ch... de rester en zone 3 ;-))  et faire la manip'

Si d'autres veulent m'imiter  ;-)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2000)

Pour ceux qui n'y croient toujours pas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





--- begin ---

This solution so far is confirmed uniquely for the Powerbook 
(firewire)/ DVD ROM drive Matsushita SR-8174 combination. 
If you have success with this on another configuration please REPORT IT!!! 

This is for those who have not tried this yet or tried and it hasn't worked. 

 1. Reinstall Apple DVD Player 2.2 (esp for those who tried the "code free" 2.2 ver). It is suggested that you manually drag all of the previous software and components to the trash and empty it (the player and it's extensions). Then re-install Apple DVD Player 2.2 . 

 2. Get a copy of FWB Toolkit Control Panel ver 4.0 and put it in the Contol Panels folder in the System Folder. (you do not need to install the whole FWB HDT software) 

 3. Reduce the number of extensions and contol panels (but remember to include the FWB contol panel) via extensions manager. This is to preclude extensions conflict. (My 
 suggestion is to start with the Mac OS Base set and work your way up) 

 4. REMOVE ANY DVD/CD FROM THE DRIVE (on every restart) and restart your computer. This is important, if you leave ANY disc in the drive during ANY restart you will completely defeat this region free solution. 

 5. There is no need to setup the FWB control panel (you do not need to check the Load FWB Driver box) 

 6. Download DVD toolkit from this site http://perso.club-internet.fr/farzeno/firmware/utilities.htm 

 7. Run the "Region" software from the DVD tookit suite. Reset the region changes to 5. 

 8. Now if you insert DVDs with different regions, the Apple DVD player will prompt you to switch regions its ok. Once you have used up the switches, run "Region" again or as 
 many times as you like to reset. (NOTE: If you disable the FWB control panel, your DVD drive will revert to the last region it was at before FWB conrol panel was installed) 


These instructions originally formalized by Benny Lui and updated (included the new step 4 and modified step 1) by Hotscott. 

That should do it! 

Have fun and don't forget to mention if this solution works on your computer if you are using a system configured for a country outside of the U.S. 

Thanks Wolfgang for the confirmation of the German system! 

--- end ---

et en plus, ça marche sur les systèmes allemands!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

pour l'instant, j'attends encore quelques témoignages. Les utilisateurs switchent, switchent encore et encore, mais je n'ai pas encore de trace comme quoi c'est vraiment devenu sans danger.
n'oublions pas:
l'utilisateur peut débloquer sa région 5 fois, et le revendeur habilité peut débloquer 5 fois aussi... après c'est FOUTU.
La manip permet-elle de dépasser tout ça? A suivre...


----------



## JackSim (24 Juillet 2000)

Très intéressant ! Je vais suivre ça de très près, merci pour l'info !


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juillet 2000)

Ouah hé, cool! Mais j'aurai juste une petite question... c'est quoi ce "FWB Tools Control Panel (un composant de FWB Hard Disk Toolkit 4.0)"? C'est un prog que l'on peut trouver sur le net? Ou c'est un prog déjà inclus sur le powerbook?

Excusez mon ignorance! 

Cyril_


----------



## JackSim (25 Juillet 2000)

C'est un produit commercial : http://www.fwb.com/ 

Mais personnellement je vais attendre de voir si cela fonctionne vraiment, laisser les autres essayer avant de m'équiper. C'est plus prudent. Mais 130 $ pour pouvoir regarder les DVD zone 1 qui sortent bien avant les zone 2, ça vaut quand même la peine, non ?



------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juillet 2000)

ahaaaaaaa, okay. Merci pour l'info. C'est sûr que cela pourrait devenir très intéressant, mais est-ce une bonne raison de débourser 130 dollars? Moi-même je dispose d'une bonne DVDthèque zone 1. Mais je préfère attendre qu'un petit génie arrive à shooter la protection du lecteur. 
Mais s'il n'y a pas d'autres solutions, peut-être qu'une poignée de dollars... et Hard Disk Tool 

Cyril_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2000)

De toute facon, soit Apple soit FWB vont faire en sorte que ce ne soit plus possible d utiliser cette magouille dans les prochaines versions de leur soft,...

C'est tout a fait normal je pense...

++

------------------
Florent aka Core Marshall
http://homepage.mac.com/redbull


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juillet 2000)

ton "c'est tout à fait normal", mon cher florent, est ironique, j'espère ;-)

quand on sait que les précédents lecteurs DVD d'Apple étaient tous Free zone...

Mais qu'importe s'ils modifient ça dans les prochaines versions. J'ai actuellement mis en place une partition spéciale de mon disque avec un OS 9.0 US minimal particulier et un DVD player qui marche impeccablement, et crois-moi, je suis pas prêt d'updater tout ça au risque que ça marche plus ;-)))

pour les autres, le petit tableau de bord de FWB circule déja tout seul sur le net, et certains l'ont même renommé et resédité pour ne pas réveiller les soupçons des créateurs...
D'autres sont déja en train de "fouiller" le tableau de bord pour trouver ce qui inhibe le zonage... 
Une chose commence à se démontrer: le lecteur du Pismo serait un Region 1 masqué... Bizarre.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2000)

Je dis que c est tout a fait normal dans le sens qu Apple ne va pas ouvrir un marché à FWB que eux même ont fermé,... Le je comprendrais plus rien alors 

++

------------------
Florent aka Core Marshall
http://homepage.mac.com/redbull


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juillet 2000)

Ohlalaaaaaa!!!! )))) ENFIN!
Je viens de passer sur le site de Macgeneration en découvrant le link sur le dézonage des lecteurs DVD-Rom MAC.
Je confirme le dézonage de mon Pismo 400. Après avoir mis à jour le firmware de mon lecteur DVD, tout baigne, je peux relire les Z1 et Z2 sans problèmes! Egalement effectuer un Reset du lecteur... Un grand merci à l'auteur du Firmware!!! 

Voici le link pour les modèles PISMO, n'oubliez pas de lire les instructions de flashage de la rom, et de bien contrôler la version du lecteur DVD avant d'effectuer l'opération!!!! http://members.xoom.com/zozo00/8174X113.sit 

et ici, le link de différents logiciels permettant le reset et le choix de zones... http://perso.club-internet.fr/farzeno/firmware/DVDtoolkit.sit 

Voilà, dites-le si cela a marché, chez moi c'est OK!!! Et youpiiiiiii! )))))

Cordialement,

Cyril_


----------



## JackSim (30 Juillet 2000)

*ATTENTION !!!!!!!*

JE VIENS DE FOUTRE EN L'AIR MON LECTEUR !

Pardonnez l'expression, mais je la trouve justifiée. Je m'explique : J'ai un Pismo 400, répondant aux recommandations de XVI. J'ai appliqué la mise à jour du Firmware, et tout s'est déroulé correctement. Après redémarrage, j'ai testé un CD-Rom normal, pas de problème. Un CD Audio, pas de problème non plus. J'ai alors introduit un DVD-Rom zone 2. Le player s'est lancé automatiquement, puis a quitté immédiatement sans message d'erreur. Je l'ai relancé manuellement,  il m'a dit que la carte vidéo de l'ordi n'était pas supportée, que je devais essayer en 1024 x 728 et en milliers de couleurs. J'étais déjà en 1024 x 728, je passe en milliers de couleurs. Relance le player qui se fige juste après avoir affiché la fenêtre avec le fond noir. ARGGGGHHHHH !!!!

Redémarrage forcé, sueurs froides. Je reteste avec des CDs, aucun problème. J'insère un autre DVD zone 2, le lecteur se fige au premier lancement.

Et voilà, exactement ce que je redoutais, j'ai bousillé mon lecteur :-(((((((((((((((((((

Encore un espoir : à plusieurs reprises, j'ai eu des problèmes de plantage du player à la lecture (mais pas tout à fait les mêmes), et ceux-ci ont disparu quelque temps plus tard sans explication. Peut-être que dans quelques jours, le lecteur remarchera...

Je vais contacter l'auteur du patch en lui demandant si il sait quel est mon problème.

Moralité : *NE TENTEZ PAS LA MISE A JOUR !*
Je vous tiendrais au courant.



------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## PowerMike (30 Juillet 2000)

ATTENTION
Je voudrais pas être rabat-joie mais il risque de se passer la même chose que sur mon G4 AGP.
Figurez vous qu'il était du à un oubli ou à un bug zone free. Le player de DVD me laissait changer de zone sans rien me dire.
Mais un jour une mise à jour de MacOS et notamment des drivers DVD a tout cassé. Plus possible le zone free.
J'ai du mettre à jour mon firmware heureusement sans problèmes mais j'ai eu chaud je l'avoue.
Moralité : les mises à jour futures risquent de vous causer le même chagrin qu'à moi.


----------



## JackSim (30 Juillet 2000)

OUF !

Après de multiples manipulations, zappages de PRAM (merci Florent) et compagnie, j'ai enfin trouvé la solution.

Il faut lancer le lecteur AVANT d'insérer le DVD. De plus, il faut changer la zone manuellement avec l'utilitaire "Region".

Quelle aventure ! J'ai eu bien peur pour mon lecteur ! Je déconseille à tout le monde d'essayer de mettre à jour leur lecteurs (sur iMac et G4 aussi), c'est trop dangereux. J'le f'rais plus.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## PowerMike (30 Juillet 2000)

Ah, ben oui il faut utiliser les utilitaires livrées avec l'application. Un qui permet de changer la zone avant de mettre un DVD avec une autre zone. Et des fois remettre à 0 le compteur de changement de zone.
A noter que lecteur DVD Apple plantait aussi en démarrage automatique. Mais elle plante plus en démarrage normal.


----------

